
Uber’s merger with Yandex is approved - whalesalad
http://fortune.com/2017/11/24/uber-merger-yandex-russia-antitrust-approved/
======
fencepost
"the San Francisco-based ride-hailing company will invest $225 million into
the “Google of Russia,” while Yandex will take 59.3 % ownership of a jointly-
held company through a $100 million investment,"

And an earlier article from Fortune also calling it a merger, when it's much
more of a joint venture. From July: "Yandex and Uber said they will join
forces in Russia, Armenia, Azerbaijan, Belarus, Georgia, and Kazakhstan to
create a new company operating in some 127 cities, in a deal expected to close
in the fourth quarter."

